# gebrauchten laptop kaufen?



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. September 2013)

Hallo, einen schönen Sonntag 

15,6 Zoll Notebook Lenovo Ideapad Z 570 neuwertiger Zustand (Remscheid) | kalaydo.de

Dieser Laptop ist mir für meine Schwester aufgefallen, die einen Laptop braucht um office zu nutzen, Filme zu schauen und um ab und zu mal minecraft oder so zu spielen. Ist er geeignet und vom Preis ok?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht noch einen Prozessor der zweiten Gen zu kaufen und wie er im Vergleich zur neuen Generation abschneidet. Außerdem wird der Laptop ja locker ein bis zwei Jahre draufhaben und bei Laptops ist das Alter ja wichtig...

Vielen dank schon mal 

Der Joghurt


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Also, der ist ganz okay, aber für den Preis kriegst Du auch neue Laptops, die für die genannten Dinge geeignet sind - nur bei minecraft bin ich nicht sicher... das könnte evlt. doch schon ne Mindestanforderung an die Grafikkarte haben, dann wäre das gebrauchte Notebook besser geeignet, da die 540m ganz okay ist.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. September 2013)

Ah, ok  würdest du denn überhaupt einen gebrauchten Laptop kaufen?
Macht ein Quad Core überhaupt Sinn? 
Minecraft braucht meine ich schon eine...


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Wenn man minecraft wirklich ausgiebig macht, würd ich auf keinen Fall ein Laptop nehmen. Aber wie das jetzt speziell in dem Fall ist, also ob Minecraft mit nem Quad, aber rel. wenig Takt, besser oder schlechter läuft als mit nem Dualcore, der hoch getaktet ist, weiß ich nicht.

Und gebraucht: bei Laptops ist das natürlich kritischer als bei PCs, denn WENN mal ein Teil dann nach zB nem Jahr doch kaputtgeht, wird es sauteuer. Und wenn ein Laptop vlt schon 1-2 Jahre benutzt wurde, ist die "Chance" natürlich größer als bei einem fabrikneuen. Auch beim Akku weiß man nie, wie sehr der schon verbraucht wurde. Trotzdem halten moderne Notebooks in der Regel einige Jahre problemlos, es ist ja nicht so, dass zB 20% der Modelle nach 2-3 Jahren Defekte bekommen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. September 2013)

Ok, ich verstehe... Kann man irgendwie ausdrücken, wieviel Prozent ein 2,2 Quad der 2. Gen einem aktuellen Prozessor unterlegen. 
Ich hab Grad keine Vorstellung, ob ein aktueller Laptop für 400-500 Euro besser ist, hättet ihr da vll ein Beispiel? 

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Jetzt gibt es den Laptop nicht mehr - was hatte der nochmal für ne CPU? Also, die modernen core i5/i7 der letzten 2-3 Jahre sind eigentlich kaum unterschiedlich bei der Leistung. Die neueren holen bei gleichem Takt vlt 5-10% mehr raus, wenn überhaupt. 


NEU nen i7 kriegst Du aber nicht schon für 500€. Aber für 400-500€ kriegt man recht guten, der eben völlig "reicht", sofern minecraft nicht superwichtig ist und wirklich von einem echten Quad profitiert


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. September 2013)

i7 – 2670 QM 4 x 2,2 Ghz
Ich meinte auch eher im Vergleich zu einem aktuellen Prozessor in einem Laptop für 500 Euro, also vll ein i3 oder i5


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2013)

Wenn die Anwendung 4 Kerne wirklich sehr gut unterstützt, ist die CPU dann besser als ein core i3 oder i5 - aber um wie viel, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn die Anwendung 4 Kerne nicht oder nicht gut unterstützt, wäre ein core i5 mit 2-2,1 GHz wohl ähnlich schnell. Und für 400-500€ gibt es an sich schon Dualcores mit nem höheren Takt als der 2670QM

Aber es ist sehr schwer zu sagen - hier zB Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ gib mal in das Suchfeld 

i5-3230M i7-2670QM 

ein und dann noch rechts vom Suchfeld "oder" ankreuzen, dann hast Du den i7 im Vergleicht mit nem i5-3230m, der in Notebooks um die 500€ drin sein kann, zb hier Lenovo G580, Core i5-3230M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, GeForce GT 635M, Windows 8 (59387111) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da siehst Du, dass der Dualcore in manchen Tests besser ist, in anderen der Quad.


----------



## StefanG85 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

hast du dir mal überlegt, dass über einen Handyvertrag zu machen? Habe da auch einen guten Laptop bekommen. Klar zahlst du dann mehr für deinen Handyvetrag, aber ich meine man kann da sparen? 

Oder suchst du einen speziellen Laptop zum Zocken?


----------



## Sendepause (18. Oktober 2013)

Gebraucht würde ich nur von einem Händler kaufen wegen Garantie und Gewährleistung und so. 
Ansonsten würde ich Zocken und Arbeiten streng trennen. Denn das eine lenkt vom anderen ab 
Wenn du ein günstiges Arbeitsschwein kaufen willst würde ich dir raten mal auf relando.de - refurbished PCs, Drucker und vieles mehr • relando.de - refurbished PCs Drucker Notebooks TFT-Monitore und Zubeh zu schauen. Da findet man immer wieder gute Schnäppchen was Arbeitsgeräte angeht. 

Parallel würde ich auf einen Zocker-Laptop sparen der auch Freude bringt beim Spielen. Wenn du einen hast für beides, der aber beides nicht richtig hinbekommt, dann baut sich schnell Frust auf. 
Habe ich selbst schon erfahren müssen diesen Zustand.


----------



## Thicanat (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte auch mal eine Frage und wollte kein neues Thema eröffnen. Bin hier durch Google draufgestoßen. Und zwar überleg ich mir ebenfalls einen gebrauchten Laptop zuzulegen. Und zwar folgender: Lenovo T420

Nun: Ist der empfehlenswert? 

Danke schonmal. Grüße


----------



## PcJuenger (16. Oktober 2014)

Da wäre die erste Frage: Was möchtest du damit machen? Reine Office- und Surfangelegenheiten oder auch gelegentlich auch eine Runde was damit spielen? 
Worauf legst du wert und was du bei einem gebrauchten Laptop immer bedenken musst: Die nutzen sich weitaus schneller ab, als ein Standrechner, glaub mir. Und sie neigen gern dazu, irgendwann zu überhitzen ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. Oktober 2014)

Mit einem gebrauchten Thinkpad der T-Serie machst du grundsätzlich nichts falsch. Die Dinger sind äußerst robust und einfach zu warten. Aufpassen musst du beim Verschleiß von Tastatur und Akku. Zwar kann man beides problemlos als Ersatzteil beziehen, allerdings kosten die beiden Teile je ca. 80€.


----------



## Thicanat (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

danke euch für die schnellen Antworten. Also in erster Linie würde ich hauptsächlich bissle im Internet surfen wollen und Standardprogramme wie Office und Co. betreiben. Zocken nur gelegentlich und dann auch keine High-End-Games. Eher so in die Richtung Braid oder Gemini Rue oder ähnliches. Und ein Bekannter von mir hat auch erwähnt, dass die Thinkpads ziemlich robust sein sollen, weshalb ich mir schon gern ein Lenovo zulegen würde. 

Ihr denkt also, dass ich grundsätzlich nicht viel falsch machen kann? Weil dann werd ich voraussichtlich die Tage zuschlagen...

Grüße


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke mal, für diesen Zweck ist das Gerät angemessen. Mit der HD3000 kann es allerdings auch bei Spielen, die von der Leistung her eigentlich laufen sollten, hin und wieder zu Treiberproblemen kommen. Was ich dir noch empfehlen würde: Denk mal darüber nach, ob du nicht noch ein paar Euro drauflegen willst für ein T420 mit HD+-Display. Die höhere Auflösung (1600*900 statt 1366*768) macht meines Erachtens das Arbeiten wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## iPol0nski (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja die HD3000 ist für Spiele im Grunde völlig ungeeignet, hierbei handelt es sich um eine Onboard Karte vom CPU. Diese sind nur für Surfen/Arbeiten ausgelegt, wer auf dem Laptop zocken will muss da schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen und sich eine Notebook mit extra Grafikkarte anschaffen! (Browsergames sollten natürlich auch auf der HD3000 laufen aber alles mit etwas Anspruch an die Grafik halt nicht)


----------



## Thicanat (20. Oktober 2014)

Danke für deine Empfehlung TrinityBlade. Lass ich mir tatsächlich mal durch den Kopf gehen. Und wie gesagt @iPol0nski: Großartig spielen tu ich ja eh nicht. Mir gehts nur um ein robustes günstiges Notebook. 
Nachrüsten kann ich ja immer noch.

Grüße


----------

